# First Turkey Breast smoked in an Electric Brinkman ( W/ Qview )



## young one (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey All,

             Well the breast came out awesome, nice and Juicy! Brined the breast 24 hrs in 1/2'd recipe using 2 qts of water from cookshack.com  . The Brining makes the difference! .








Next; coated the breast in maple syrup, mayo then mustard. Topped off with Emeril's Essance and Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning let sit 1/2 hr.







Got some Hickory Chunks this time round, soaked and placed in bottom of cooker: ( note: during cooking the chunks caught on fire, had to spritz w/ water during cooking causing some ash to float around, next time will try the foil packet method.)







Put the remaining brine in water vessel with some apple, sage and additional water:







Added the Breast meat up:







Top layer added sauted mushrooms with peppers and onions for Omelet for tomorrows breakfast, Gotta fill up that smoker!







Cooked shrooms about 1-1/2 hrs, and Breast 3 hours at around 250







The Money Shot:







came out nice n juicy, great smoke flavor, can't wait for dinner! Smoked Turkey sandwiches Yum.


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice! Your moving right along here!!


----------



## young one (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks,......... Gotta play with my new toy and break her in! LOL


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 13, 2011)

Your bird looks great,

Nice job on the Qview


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2011)

Interesting rub you used!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2011)

Excellent looking breast!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking good and yummy


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 14, 2011)

Turkey samich FTW


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 14, 2011)

Hot dang! Looks great! That had to be better than ANY smoked TB from a grocery store deli, especially with the brine, the slather & rub, and the steam coming off the water pan from all those goodies in it.

You may not know it yet just, but I bet you're hooked for life! Just wait 'til you realize that your "to smoke" list will never get small...it just keeps growing if you hang around here very much,,,LOL!!!

Enjoy the addiction, 'cause there's none better!

One note: you mentioned issues with the smoke wood taking off on you...might try chips in a small tin can next to the heat source...may need to elevate it so you can catch the heat better and move slightly over the heat element to get it hot enough, but you'd have good control over the smoke being able to repostion the smoke can with long handled tongs. Lots of tricks you can pull on ol' smokey.

Eric


----------



## young one (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Eric

It was tasty!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I know... Right,

          I'm already trying to decide between salmon & king fish, ribs or pork shoulder for my next smoke. And I do see visions of a bigger smoker in my future as well....LOL but first I need to master TBS on this one.

Good idea on the tin can, but now I've got 5lbs of chunks to use up!

I saw an iron smoker box thingy at home depot, do you think that would work well on the heating element in an Electric ECB? I think its big enough for chunks, or  I could always chop up the chunks with an axe?... LOL


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 15, 2011)

Ha-ha! Yea, bigger is better in most cases. I use my smaller rigs for small amounts and smaller cuts, then the SV24 comes out of hiding when it's brisket or double-butt smokin' time, or larger batches of sausage loaves, jerky, etc. If I don't need the space, I run smaller to save fuel, but the Vault holds pretty decent tenp variables, so if I want accurate temps, that's my first choice. Sometimes it just depends on wether I want to play with a charcoal fire, or get lazy and fire with propane instead.

I have mostly chunk smoke wood now, myself. Most are too large to fit between the smoke pan and water pan in my Vault, so I split them down to the size I want. You could try finger-sized splits off the chunks tossed into a smoke can...should work just fine  ...hatchet or small axe will do, just watch those fingers if the chunk tips on impact and the axe kicks out to the side.

Eric


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice Breast!


----------



## don383 (Jun 16, 2011)

Good Looking bird!!  I have always found poultry difficult to get done, but not dried out on the smoker.  The brine really makes a difference.

Good Job!!


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 16, 2011)

That looks so good. Great smoke


----------



## tyotrain (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks great nice job.. bet it was tasty


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jun 17, 2011)

That looks mighty tasty


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 17, 2011)

That bird looks perfect... Love the look of the money shot...


----------



## young one (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks all,

                  Thinkin on some salmon, kingfish and ATB's for Fathersday, will let ya know if I achieve TBS using a smoke can in my Electric ECB. ( fingers Crossed )


----------



## scooper (Jun 18, 2011)

It looks great Young One!

Can you smell mine coming up from the south in Boca?  I got 3 small butts going right now.


----------



## ugaboz (Jun 19, 2011)

looks great


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks Great!

Todd


----------



## bassplayer4 (Jun 20, 2011)

That's some good looking turkey. You've just inspired me.


----------



## young one (Jun 20, 2011)

Young One said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> Thinking on some salmon, king fish and ATB's for Fathers day, will let ya know if I achieve TBS using a smoke can in my Electric ECB. ( fingers Crossed )














Experimented a bit and tried both the perforated can and a perforated foil packet in the bottom of the Elec TBS,....up to about 175 = NO SMOKE

not enough oxygen . Funny, I took off the drum to get to the element, &..... smoke wisps seep out of foil packet.

Result emptied both in bottom of smoker, not touching element and TA DA smoking TBS steady until they ashed out of course!


----------



## dougmays (Jun 22, 2011)

YoungOne that looks amazing and very moist!  Did you use the Honey Brine recipe from CookShack? I have never brined the breast before so its something i want to try next.

Also one trick i used in my elect. brinkman was to add only one or 2 chucks of wood at a time....i was going crazy on the wood when i first got her but i was getting way to many flameups and inconsistent temps.  so i would add one or 2 and check every hour.  more manual labor but it seemed to work.  just my 2 cents


----------



## young one (Jun 23, 2011)

dougmays said:


> YoungOne that looks amazing and very moist!  Did you use the Honey Brine recipe from CookShack? I have never brined the breast before so its something i want to try next.
> 
> Also one trick i used in my elect. brinkman was to add only one or 2 chucks of wood at a time....i was going crazy on the wood when i first got her but i was getting way to many flameups and inconsistent temps.  so i would add one or 2 and check every hour.  more manual labor but it seemed to work.  just my 2 cents


Hi Doug actually I found the recipe on the net, It's written by the webmaster of cookshack,  SMOKIN OAKIE

Here's the recipe and the link to the website article:

I halved the ingredients for my turkey breast.

Smokin’ Okie’s Holiday Turkey Brine
1 gal. water*
1 c. coarse kosher salt
¾ c. soy sauce
½ c. white sugar
½ c. brown sugar
½ c. honey
½ c. apple cider vinegar
4 Tbsp. black pepper
3 - 4 Tbsp. chopped garlic
1 tsp. Allspice

Continue reading on Examiner.com How to BBQ the perfect turkey:Smoked turkey foolproofed - Sacramento Outdoor cooking | Examiner.com  http://www.examiner.com/outdoor-coo...urkey-smoked-turkey-foolproofed#ixzz1Q6XIwVU4

interesting article, I improvised my own rub concoction.


----------



## dougmays (Jun 23, 2011)

great thanks!


----------

